# sewer gas



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ho has a bathroom out by the pool on an ejector system. Everything works as it should but she complains of sewer gas odor. Vent terminal is through the roof maybe 15' or less from where chairs are located under covered area. I explained that the vent terminal is much closer to occupied areas than would be the case in her house. Discussed relocation of vent but there really is no place to redirect it to, ... except ... I've never done this but I'm considering taking the vent from the ejector pit which currently re-vents into the bathroom vent inside the wall and redirecting it down the hill some 30' or 40' away.  Yes, I understand that I'm talking about running the vent down hill and the IPC does say that all vents shall be sloped back towards the drain so as to make use of gravity. However, this rule is clearly for the purpose of preventing any capture of rain water in the vent thus preventing turning your vent into a trap. If I can get the vent terminal far away enough from occupied areas, screen the end of the pipe to prevent entry of foreign objects and insure that there is no possibility of a trap forming I think it should serve it's purpose well enough. Right now the people are having a hard time enjoying their pool because of the sewer odor. If I can redirect the sewer gas that is being pushed out from the ejector pit every time someone flushes or turns on the faucet, I think it will help the situation. Of course they will still have to deal with whats left of the vent for the bathroom but with the pit vent running down hill and the air inside the pit tending to be very humid and heavy I'm wondering if the down hill vent might even have some air siphoning tendencies?

Flame if you must but I'm really just looking for some solution to the problem that my client is having so any constructive thoughts are welcome. I have my big boy pants on though so if your thoughts are less than constructive I can handle that too.


----------



## BKPlumbing (May 30, 2012)

Aav?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Not on an ejector system.


----------



## BKPlumbing (May 30, 2012)

page 16

http://www.studor.com/DesignCriteria.pdf


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BKPlumbing said:


> page 16
> 
> http://www.studor.com/DesignCriteria.pdf


I posted that a short while ago... I think this is ur best bet.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

studor maxi filtra 
*The STUDOR*® Maxi-Filtra™ operates as a two way vent, which filters air in both directions. Its active carbon filter is designed to eliminate bad odors produced by the plumbing drainage system.

The Maxi-Filtra™ is for outdoor use only, particularly for use with septic systems, but can also be installed on existing open vent pipes and in systems in which air admittance valves (AAVs) are installed. *This vent pipe filter features:*

Can be installed vertically or horizontally
Outdoor use only
Contains a carbon filter that can last up to two years
Fits 3" or 4" pipe (IPS), 3" requires No-Hub coupling sold separately below


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Ayrlett® Ayr-Filter™* The Ayr-Filter™ is an activated carbon filter that generally helps eliminate offensive odors from building vents and septic systems. The filter is easy to install and requires no special tools, permits, or certifications.







*This vent pipe filter features:*

This vent pipe filter is perfect for septic systems and open vents (existing or new builds)
UV resistant PVC housing
No special tools required
Installs in upright position only
Designed for outdoor use
Activated carbon filter cartridge lasts up to 2 years
Connection size: 4" spigot (requires 4" coupling to attach to 4" pipe)
Click here for dimensions / specifications
Not sure what size pipe you have


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Not on an ejector system.


Correct a AAV will not work. It will air lock the pump tank. 

But it might not be the vent. A sink overflow if the basin is used to wash hands frequently ?? Pictue soapy water in a basin with the pop-up closed -- then when the pop-up is opened that soapy water for an instant seeks its own level in the overflow and dries soap stinks worse than sewer gas. 

Of course it could also be a leaking tank gasket, leaking seal. Could it be that a areaway drain was run into the tank by some landscaper. It it trapped? Could it evaporate?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/vent_pipe_filters.html 

This one is just a carbon filter not an aav


----------

